# Beauty Army - March



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

Well it is officially March! Hope you all enjoyed the leap day! But now Im ready to pick some samples!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

I know! I see it's getting ready to but no samples yet to pick! DYING!


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

I remember I didn't get to pick my Feb samples until way later in the day, so Im assuming the same thing will be true. But either way I still have been refreshing my samples page over and over. 

i need to get a life.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 1, 2012)

The only thing concerning me is they haven't taken payment yet(it's not showing in my account-it's always showed as pending) and on my account on the website it says next selection period is next month. I emailed.  Hopefully it's just a fluke in the system.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay, they sent a selection email, but I've taken the quiz a number of times and..meh.  NO makeup products are popping up aside from that boo-boo coverup.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

Well Im able to pick my samples, all skincare, and many repeats :-/

I tried retaking my survey twice and only got two different products. And I already have two of the samples listed that keep showing, so Im kind of annoyed. And half of the selections are moisturizers of some form or another!

Im not interested in trying anything other than the MAD Skincare Redness Rescue, which I bet MAD would send me free if I contacted them.

Im tempted to cancel :-/


----------



## SarahNerd (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, they sent a selection email, but I've taken the quiz a number of times and..meh.  NO makeup products are popping up aside from that boo-boo coverup.



Same with me.  I did my profile with only make up selected, with makeup nails and hair selected, and a few other ways.  I still ended up with a lot of anti-aging skincare.  I most prefer make up but was hoping for makeup or maybe a haircare item.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 1, 2012)

I did my beauty profile like 10 times.. One or two things changed. I only clicked makeup on a few of them. I already had samples from the brands they had from other sub boxes... The only thing I am excited about is the Cover FX  primer.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

I was looking forward to some make up as well but couldn't get any to pop. Glad it wasn't just me. This is my selection for this month.

 ​ 

​  ​  ​ CellCeuticals PhotoDefense SPF 55+​ Lift Lab Lift &amp; Firm Eye Cream​ Freeman Beauty Pssssst Instant Dry Shampoo​ Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream​ Babor Argan Cream​ Cover FX EyePrep FX​


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 1, 2012)

Pancua, the Argan creme is awesome. I got it in my box that shipped mid-Feb.  It smells amazing and makes my skin so soft!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 1, 2012)

I also retook my quiz about 6 times and got the same thing everytime. I have oily skin so besides the body lotion and the Cover FX eye prep, it's all going to my grandma who will absolutely love all the little goodies! Just realized that the Summer Secret lotion is a self-tanner, I'm dark enough so IDK what I'm gonna do with that! Here's what I chose:





Sun FX Summer's Secret - tanning body lotion

Indie Lee Squalane Facial Oil

Weleda Iris Hydrating Facial Lotion

Befine Night Cream

Barbor Argan Cream

Cover FX Eye Prep


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 1, 2012)

same here... retook my profile about 10 times, with same results... lots of skincare products, no makeup.  Since this is one of my higher monthly subs, thinking of letting it go and keeping the boxes that are more varied with hair, beauty and makeup, like The Look Bag.  This choosing seems like a work-out to me... just another "have-to" do...lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

I was going to open my second beauty army account today (lol, addicted) but I'm going to try and wait. They said they were receiving "freight" from fedex (aka a huge shipment) the other day on facebook. I'm assuming they will have new samples up shortly.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

maybe I should cancel this account and reopen one later in the month. It would be nice to have a subscription service halfway through so the first half isn't so crazy on my wallet. 

i did post on their wall how disappointed I was and a few others commented on our same gripes, im interested to see their response.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm willing to let this one slide since I am supposed to get a bunch of make up from Sindulge. And this has items I can use on the cruise. So hopefully my gamble pays off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm willing to let this one slide since I am supposed to get a bunch of make up from Sindulge. And this has items I can use on the cruise. So hopefully my gamble pays off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



haha, I do always have my realy beauty army account where I pick on the 16th...Maybe I will just place this one now.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sadly a little disappointed with the selection as well. :/ Here's to hoping their new company collabs pay off eventually..

I do feel like I should cancel and then resub next month if the selection is better but half of me says not to.

EDIT: Okay, just picked my samples.

I have such mixed feelings on this right now. Part of me is happy they keep some old samples because I really did want to try them so now I'm getting to, but the other part of me wishes they would get new stuff. Exciting stuff.





Boo-Boo Cover Up

Sun FX Body Wash

Indie Lee Facial Oil

Weleda Iris Lotion

Babor Argan Cream

Cover FX Eye Prep

I'm excited about the cover up and eye prep.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



haha, I do always have my realy beauty army account where I pick on the 16th...Maybe I will just place this one now. 


That would get you a box every two weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That would get you a box every two weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Exactly


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got some new things to come up....a babor cleansing duo I had never seen before. I really want the babor argan cream though, lol, so I keep retaking it.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 1, 2012)

1. Corrective pumice wash

2. Cellceuticals Ceractive

3. Madskincare Illuminating moisturizer

4. Befine night cream

5. Babor antistress cream

6. Weleda almond cleansing lotion

I'm into skincare so overall I'm pretty pleased with my selection. I would like to see more makeup options in the future.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

Yup so I opened it. I'm that bad. But here is what I chose: 





Looking for some sun skin care stuff especially now that summer is coming!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm really curious about the facial oil... I'm just worried that it will break me out. Does anyone use facial oil regularly?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I changed my profile close to 12 times and still got the same 12 items. I find it a bit weird that people at certain points get some things and people at others get different ones. I think everyone should pick the same day so that we all have a chance. There are a few items I really wanted to try that people in the middle got and I'm sure there's some we got that they want. With that being said, I did get 3 things I wanted and 3 thinks kinda eh.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been using one by shea terra for 3 days now. No break outs! I don't put it on the spots I normally break out, though.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using one by shea terra for 3 days now. No break outs! I don't put it on the spots I normally break out, though.



I don't even have a place I would normally break out except my chin. My face likes to surprise me! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a place I would normally break out except my chin. My face likes to surprise me! lol


lol well the one I've been using is a "serum of youth" so I just put it on my future wrinkles since I'm only 24 lol. So smile lines, forehead.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

The Babor Argan cream is SO good! I'll be happy to get that again, if I do. It's really expensive full size and the sample from BA is very generous. I've used it once a day, everyday, since I received it, and there's still a lot left.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Babor Argan cream is SO good! I'll be happy to get that again, if I do. It's really expensive full size and the sample from BA is very generous. I've used it once a day, everyday, since I received it, and there's still a lot left.



I could NOT get it to come up today for some reason. I got it to come up yesterday though, so it was probably something I was selecting.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

Disappointed in the selections this month. I had to tweak the quiz numerous times and couldn't get what I wanted. Eventually I selected exfoliant, moisturizer, body and cleanser categories AND the 13-18 age category otherwise it kept selecting stupid self-tanner! lol

My ideal box would include:





But my actual box ended up:


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is what I got:





Hoping the samples will surprise me and I really love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to the babor you got and the cellceuticals with spf! Just what I need for when the sun starts blazing in April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I could NOT get it to come up today for some reason. I got it to come up yesterday though, so it was probably something I was selecting.


 Do tell, after trying it for a while, how the other Babor product you ended up getting is though! Maybe you can get the Babor Argan Cream in your mid month box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Me too! I wouldn't usually go for those items but I am going on vacation next month so I figured the SPF will work out great.

I wish I could have gotten the banana stuff but was very happy that I could get the 3 major things I wanted (coverFX, Be Fine, MAD)
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the babor you got and the cellceuticals with spf! Just what I need for when the sun starts blazing in April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already got a jetlag cream from them, but I have so many moisturizers to get through, lol.


----------



## Souly (Mar 1, 2012)

I got these. I emailed Nancy as I wasn't happy with the selections. She added the argan cream (I really wanted this!), shea terra &amp; shrink to fit selections. I was close to canceling my account so I'm super happy now!

*CELLCEUTICALS
PHOTODEFENSE SPF 55+
This hydrating formula provides tons of anti-aging and sun protection, aiding and improving the skinâ€™s natural defenses. With all these powerful ingredients, your skin will stay youthful and free of sun damage.
Sample Size: 0.33 oz*



*MAMA MIO
SHRINK TO FIT
An incredibly effective cellulite-blasting serum set in a richly moisturising cream. Double whammy; smooth â€˜orange peel-freeâ€™ legs wrapped in soft, toned, nourished, FIT skin.
Sample Size: 1.7 oz*



*INDIE LEE
THE DAILY MOISTURIZING OIL (VANILLA CITRUS)
Hydrate, relax, soften and smooth skin without making it feel oily or causing breakouts.
Sample Size: 0.25 oz*



*BABOR
ARGAN CREAM
24 hour cream with argan oil- Moroco's liquid gold. The cream will stabilize your skin's natual barrier and maintain collagen fibers. Directions included.
Sample Size: 0.5 oz*



*COVER FX
EYE PREP
Eye primer for concealer, foundation and eye shadow application. Instantly smooths fine lines and creases to enhance color blending.
Samples Size: 0.16 oz*



*SHEA TERRA
BANANAS &amp; BAOBABS WHIPPED BUTTER CREAM
Banish dry areas with this amazing-smelling shea butter cream. Your taste buds will be jealous of your body!
Sample Size: 1 oz.*


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pancua, the Argan creme is awesome. I got it in my box that shipped mid-Feb.  It smells amazing and makes my skin so soft!



Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

Nancy-Lee is awesome! Glad you got the box you wanted!!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 1, 2012)

I was really hoping for the purple blingtone, but I could only come up with the light blue which does not play well with my skin tone. I was a little meh about the selections, but then I realized I can take some of this to Vegas with me so I selected stuff I can travel with. It saved me from having to decant some products for my trip. I do hope that there is more variation in next months selections though. I think I took the profile survey eight times and the selections varied only slightly.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 1, 2012)

These are my 6  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super excited because this my first sub EVER!!!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I emailed to ask if I could switch out of my items for the Shea Terra. I really thought they were out because any way I put my profile, I could never get it to come up!


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

I emailed Nancy and membercare to see if they would have a solution for me. I did list the 5 products that I was interested in trying and how I was frustrated that I couldnt get them all to show up at once. And mentioned that two products stayed static I already own.

I did give some feedback on the lack of assortment, the massive amount of skincare, and how the random adding of products is a bit unfair. Im scared to make my selection if there is a possibility that just tomorrow or even a few hours there will be a product selection better.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

And.... here are my samples I picked! Im glad I waited a few hour since they obviously just added all the Babor products.





-Control Corrective Redness Relief Serum

-Mamma Mio Shrink to Fit

-Babor HY-OL Cleansing Kit

-Babor Anti-stress Cream

-Cover FX Eye Prep

-MAD Skincare Redness Relief


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

They've had babor for a while, I got the anti-stress cream on Feb. 16, but those cleansers are definitely new.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these. I emailed Nancy as I wasn't happy with the selections. She added the argan cream (I really wanted this!), shea terra &amp; shrink to fit selections. I was close to canceling my account so I'm super happy now!


 That's awesome that she switched stuff out for you! I just e-mailed her about the same thing, hoping she'll switch some of my items as well!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Their customer service is fantastic and the fact that they are willing to change things out is awesome. After all, their appeal is being able to pick your samples!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their customer service is fantastic and the fact that they are willing to change things out is awesome. After all, their appeal is being able to pick your samples!



Yup, and they definintely recognize that. Its really a big part of my loyalty to them, they actually care about their customers and make me feel that way, by interacting on twitter/fb/whatever.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

The CS is exactly the reason why I decided to give them another month. I really do love the vibe of the company. Since day 1 they have been amazing. I emailed Nancy and CS and these are the responses I got from them about being dissatisfied with March:

Nancy said this:To be truthful, we are currently out of makeup and nail care and additional products that we are waiting to share with our Members, have yet to be delivered to our distribution center.And CS responded with this:Thanks for the email. We do know some members are upset with are current inventory levels. We are very low on makeup, nail, and hair products. We are always adding new samples throughout each month to give all our members a fair shake at seeing limited samples. Next month should be much better with our new samples coming in over the next 30 days.'

So I really respect that they were honest and didnt play it any other way. They admitted there was a problem and showed that they already may have a solution. So Im sold.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, if they are waiting on a shipment, there isn't much they can do. And we all know that no subscription has a constant stream of make up items. I feel lucky that I was able to get eye shadow twice.


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 2, 2012)

if when my new selections come (at the end of the month for me) and they are repeats, i am totally canceling. not worth getting the same stuff over and over for $12.00 a month.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, if they are waiting on a shipment, there isn't much they can do. And we all know that no subscription has a constant stream of make up items. I feel lucky that I was able to get eye shadow twice.


Same here and it's not like they wont have in the future. I think BB and BA are going to flip flop on me. One month one is kinda ok while the other is OMGGREAT! LOL


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 2, 2012)

Great selections ladies! My window opens up on the 6th 




 Looks like there is no makeup this time around?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just checked my email and got a response from Nanny Lee about switching some items from my box. She said she couldnt do it. That's kind of really lame if she did it for others. I understand if my kit had already been assembled but it's only been not even 24 hours.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

I really don't think she should be doing it for anyone. She set precedence, I agree but I really dont think she should be doing it again.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 2, 2012)

Yup you cant do that because one gets it and tells others, now the others want it too lol


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

She may have gotten fussed at for doing it and that's why she can't now.. Extremely lame, but now I feel like signing up for a second box so I can get the other things I wanted.. Guess that's one way to get more of my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

I talked to a girl named Rachel. That stinks that they won't let you change it. Were you trying to change just one or a few?
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She may have gotten fussed at for doing it and that's why she can't now.. Extremely lame, but now I feel like signing up for a second box so I can get the other things I wanted.. Guess that's one way to get more of my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

I asked about 2 items. I really want that thigh cream lol..weird to say. And the banana stuff. EDIT: I signed up a second account so I could try and get the other items but I keep getting the same stuff over and over. #Fail


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 2, 2012)

This photo does not do justice to how glittery and vibrant these shadows are in real life!!! ESPECIALLY with primer!!!!!!
shadow-left=myface cosmeticscrystalline green (beauty army sample)
shadow-right=myface cosmetics Carribean Queen (beauty army sample)
both bottom swatches are with coverFX eye primer (beauty army sample)
Beautiful!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This photo does not do justice to how glittery and vibrant these shadows are in real life!!! ESPECIALLY with primer!!!!!!
> shadow-left=myface cosmeticscrystalline green (beauty army sample)
> ...



Those are great! I have caribbean queen and I didn't think I'd like it cause its blue but it is soooo pretty.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 2, 2012)

I didnt think id like it either but its more of a teal instead of a regular blue! love it



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 2, 2012)

I want those SO bad. Wow.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## yoru (Mar 3, 2012)

Loving it too! Wish they can get more of these eyeshadows in the coming weeks
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that didn't really like them. I got a brown one and it was a huge glitter ball. I got the blue jeans one last month too and I'm including it in a giveaway, I just wasn't too impressed. I know it's called bling tone but for the brown one the only thin that shows on my lid are chunks of glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving it too! Wish they can get more of these eyeshadows in the coming weeks



I'm assuming the are out. I think like most subs we shouldn't expect them to have things for more than one month.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of the glitter eyeshadows either! I personally don't think they are very becoming on me but are fun to play with especially around the holidays
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm the only one that didn't really like them. I got a brown one and it was a huge glitter ball. I got the blue jeans one last month too and I'm including it in a giveaway, I just wasn't too impressed. I know it's called bling tone but for the brown one the only thin that shows on my lid are chunks of glitter


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I guess I'm the only one that didn't really like them. I got a brown one and it was a huge glitter ball. I got the blue jeans one last month too and I'm including it in a giveaway, I just wasn't too impressed. I know it's called bling tone but for the brown one the only thin that shows on my lid are chunks of glitter



same here b/c I'm already pretty brown and it matches my skin tone. I use it has my all over lid color when I use it. The blue jean one I use as a crease color. I still love them, but they again I love lots of bling on my eyes!


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I guess I'm the only one that didn't really like them. I got a brown one and it was a huge glitter ball. I got the blue jeans one last month too and I'm including it in a giveaway, I just wasn't too impressed. I know it's called bling tone but for the brown one the only thin that shows on my lid are chunks of glitter



I like the glitter, but for me what I dont like about the shadows is the glitter fallout. They claim it wont, but by the end of the day it was all over my cheeks and hands and clothes. Maybe if I use UD potion it will hold better. Plus, the color pay off is not good. I wouldnt get a third one if I had the option. 

But yeah, I do like the glitter. I got a lot of compliments on it when I wore it. Its ground finely enough that I dont feel like I look like a bieber tween.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 3, 2012)

I didnt think the color payoff was great either until I used it over top of the CoverFX eye primer, but Im assuming you can probably use any primer. without a primer its pretty sheer, with primer pretty opaque.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used both blingtones I've gotten and did not deal with fallout with either of them. I did use MAC primer though so that may be why. I liked the fact that it was layerable though as far as color.


----------



## bluepearl (Mar 3, 2012)

I've tried futzing with the Beauty Army questionnaire over the course of a couple of months, but even though I always put in that I have oily, acne-prone skin without the least bit of concern about signs of aging, all the choices presented to me were for moisturizing, anti-aging products. Unless things change radically in the future, I can't see that I'll ever have use for this sub unless I'm looking to gift some grandmothers. Despite what the beauty industrial complex would have you believe, oily skin does NOT need a moisturizer!

On the other hand, I'm passionately in love with Beautyfix, their sad little web site and server notwithstanding. And P.S. Hi! I'm new.


----------



## tilliefairy (Mar 5, 2012)

My sub starts around the end of the month so i guess I got several different things in my feb box that everyone is talking about getting in their march bag. Thus far Iâ€™ve used the Weleda face cream, the Lift Lab eye cream and the Sheaterra Organics shea butter body cream. I have to say the only one im not feeing is the face cream. The smell is what really turns me off. It is way to lavender smelling for my taste. Smell is always a problem for me. I am really sensitive to smells so I guess a sub service is a good way to see if I can stand the smell of a product before I commit to spending my hard earned money on something I canâ€™t use.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am really sensitive to smells so I guess a sub service is a good way to see if I can stand the smell of a product before I commit to spending my hard earned money on something I canâ€™t use.



That's a GREAT way to utilize subs!


----------



## tilliefairy (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's a GREAT way to utilize subs!



Thanks!  I have to justify them somehow. I foresee sub services becoming my makeup/beauty crack.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't handle the smell of the Weleda face cream either. Way too strong for me.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2012)

still no changes to march selection that i have noticed...any news on sample updates?


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

I already picked my samples so not sure.

but my box shipped out but not tracking number this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already picked my samples so not sure.
> 
> but my box shipped out but not tracking number this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Your box shipped already? I thought they only shipped on Tuesday and Friday?


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 5, 2012)

I am getting the boo boo cover up, Befine night cream, Indie Lee cleanser, Babor hy-ol cleansing set, Cover FX eye prep, and Weleda Almond Cleansing lotion.


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

OH maybe not. The email said your kit is on its way, so i assumed it meant it shipped. But the email itself says its being assembled.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH maybe not. The email said your kit is on its way, so i assumed it meant it shipped. But the email itself says its being assembled.


Oh yeah, it will probably ship tomorrow then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know they say get your order in by sunday for tuesday shipping or wednesday for friday shipping, and that they ship twice a week.


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

oh sweet. good to know. im ready for march boxes to come! I feel like its been forever since I got a box last.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 6, 2012)

I picked my samples on the first and still no shipping notice


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked my samples on the first and still no shipping notice



They ship only on tuesday and friday. Your product should ship today, but I always get my email the day after.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 6, 2012)

I know. Just used to getting the email faster. lol.  Not like I can use the stuff right now anyway 

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They ship only on tuesday and friday. Your product should ship today, but I always get my email the day after.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Count urselves lucky. I picked my samples on 7th and didn't get my box till march 1st.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Count urselves lucky. I picked my samples on 7th and didn't get my box till march 1st.



That seems off...I picked my feb samples on the 16th and they arrived on the 28th.


----------



## snllama (Mar 6, 2012)

eep! Do you think it is because you are in Hawaii? Im assuming it takes longer to ship there for anything?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 6, 2012)

​
I  know!! It was the same for my birchbox.  It was sent out on 9th but i received the following month! You'd think someone had to paddle a canoe to deliver my boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  know!! It was the same for my birchbox.  It was sent out on 9th but i received the following month! You'd think someone had to paddle a canoe to deliver my boxes to hawaii.



oh yeah, being in hawaii definitely explains that.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Its odd-i use to get my birchboxes in about 4 days. But as soon i switched to annual its been taking 3 weeks. I have the patience to wait,the tough part is making it through a whole month with everyone posting their boxes and trying not to peek!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Its odd-i use to get my birchboxes in about 4 days. But as soon i switched to annual its been taking 3 weeks. I have the patience to wait,the tough part is making it through a whole month with everyone posting their boxes and trying not to peek!



Well that is annoying!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yayyy!! I just won the FB drawing for the CellCeuticals! It's funny because I do all my beauty FBing on my alias facebook, so i'm surprised I won on my real one! I know it's random though, but what are the odds!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy!! I just won the FB drawing for the CellCeuticals! It's funny because I do all my beauty FBing on my alias facebook, so i'm surprised I won on my real one! I know it's random though, but what are the odds!



lucky you! Apparently the odds are good as you are the third MuT reg who got it!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy!! I just won the FB drawing for the CellCeuticals! It's funny because I do all my beauty FBing on my alias facebook, so i'm surprised I won on my real one! I know it's random though, but what are the odds!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Guys! I just attempted to do a video and I am posting it here in case anyone wants to look at my March haul! I was pretty nervous so please excuse the quality and the possibly mispronounced words!  It is on my boyfriend's youtube channel I haven't decided if I should make my own channel because I feel like the video was horrible! lol I tried to keep it short and sweet - the products were wonderful though!


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Guys! I just attempted to do a video and I am posting it here in case anyone wants to look at my March haul! I was pretty nervous so please excuse the quality and the possibly mispronounced words!  It is on my boyfriend's youtube channel I haven't decided if I should make my own channel because I feel like the video was horrible! lol I tried to keep it short and sweet - the products were wonderful though!



Thanks for posting...just watched it. You are so pretty! I just ordered my box today and will also be getting the almond cleansing lotion. You should totally create a channel! Why not, right?


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey ladies! Here are my selections. I kind of really want to try out the anti-fatigue masks =) Have a beautiful night..


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

Ohh I got the chella mask in my first box, looooved it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

The Chella mask is fun!

I placed my order on the 1st and I still haven't gotten a shipping notification. Usually I get it the same or next day, weird. I am waiting patiently though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

I placed my order on the 1st also, and my shipping notice just came. yay! It all depends on the day of the week you picked your samples.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

About 30 minutes after I posted this I got a shipping email too haha
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed my order on the 1st also, and my shipping notice just came. yay! It all depends on the day of the week you picked your samples.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

Unfortunately I think I will be unsubscribing. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Beauty Army as a company, they are awesome...BUT

Within the 2 months I have been with them I am finding the same selection and the same brands, additionally the TYPE of products they have available don't have variety, where are nail polishes and other nail products? Other makeup products beside from eye shadow? Perfumes? I keep getting moisturizers and shampoo/body wash. And I don't want to keep choosing the same brands, although I know there's some brands I have grown to love -Myface cosmetics/ Mama Mio. The point of the subscription is to introduce me to NEW products and brands that I wouldn't try on my own. I think part of the problem is that I can choose, although that was one of the higher points for me when I started. And since I am already doing Birchbox and Sample Society I had to put this one on the chopping block! I dont want them to choose my samples because aside from the things I always choose from my selections, the rest of the stuff is is not for my age range so I wouldnt want that stuff!

That said I would be lying if I said I didn't love my first two boxes, and the box is unarguably worth more than they charge which is awesome!

I will definitely come back if I see more variety in their products and brands! I'll be scoping MakeupTalk for everyone and their reveals! 






Their customer service is still outstanding and Nancy Lee is awesome, (From BeautyArmys Facebook I have developed a total girl crush haha)


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 7, 2012)

AGREE^^  i am on the verge of cancelling also.  a lot of repeats and similar things from the last two kits.  i tried at least 50 times, but nothing i want for this month.  wish there was a way to hold subscriptions rather than having to cancel.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2012)

Sad as I am to say it I think as much as I love the boxes from Beauty Army I might end up dropping them as well if selections don't improve. It's the only thing I REALLY dislike about Beauty Army and that's having to tweak the quiz to get nine samples to pick the six. If they opened it up to pick the six from say 15 selections then fine but as of right now selecting six from nine is something I don't like. There should also be an option to make sure certain items do not come up. I don't tan or self-tan and hate those products yet for my age group it kept picking self-tanner. I had to pick the teen age group to get something I wanted to try.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

Certainly agree with that. I DO NOT want eye creams!!! I am 23 for christ sakes!! LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY dislike about Beauty Army and that's having to tweak the quiz to get nine samples to pick the six. If they opened it up to pick the six from say 15 selections then fine but as of right now selecting six from nine is something I don't like. *There should also be an option to make sure certain items do not come up.*


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 7, 2012)

Eyecreams are important at any age. The skin is thinner and more fragile, there also aren't sebaceous glands there.It is not advisable to use regular moisturizers there. Also at 23 it is not too early to start preventative measures. Take care of your skin now and there won't be problems later on. Needless to say I am a huge fan of using eye creams.



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Certainly agree with that. I DO NOT want eye creams!!! I am 23 for christ sakes!! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eyecreams are important at any age. The skin is thinner and more fragile, there also aren't sebaceous glands there.It is not advisable to use regular moisturizers there. Also at 23 it is not too early to start preventative measures. Take care of your skin now and there won't be problems later on. Needless to say I am a huge fan of using eye creams.


Same! I've been using them (and antiaging products) since I was 19.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess thats the safe way to go..but Id rather use things that will effect me now instead of worrying about my skin in the future.
 



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eyecreams are important at any age. The skin is thinner and more fragile, there also aren't sebaceous glands there.It is not advisable to use regular moisturizers there. Also at 23 it is not too early to start preventative measures. Take care of your skin now and there won't be problems later on. Needless to say I am a huge fan of using eye creams.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess thats the safe way to go..but Id rather use things that will effect me now instead of worrying about my skin in the future.


 I find my eye oil at least helps me now. Its antiaging but it definitely cures under eye circles too.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe they'll pick more of you guys.  I won it and I got the item rather quickly.  They fedexed it!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you! Apparently the odds are good as you are the third MuT reg who got it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I emailed them to see if they planned on offering a skip a month option since their samples haven't been really changing, I will post their reply when I get it.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 7, 2012)

With beauty fix offering so many skin care options I may leave BA as well. I love Nanci lee as well. As for eye cream the most valuable thing the cosmetics lady instilled in me at the tender age of 17 is that it is never too nearly. I am 42 and don NOT have CROWS FEET YET.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> With beauty fix offering so many skin care options I may leave BA as well. I love Nanci lee as well. As for eye cream the most valuable thing the cosmetics lady instilled in me at the tender age of 17 is that it is never too nearly. I am 42 and don NOT have CROWS FEET YET.



blech I would never leave beauty army for the awful service of beautyfix/dermstore. They were just terrible to me.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

If they offered to skip months I'd stay! that way I can sit back and wait and see if they end up adding more stuff!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them to see if they planned on offering a skip a month option since their samples haven't been really changing, I will post their reply when I get it.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> With beauty fix offering so many skin care options I may leave BA as well. I love Nanci lee as well. As for eye cream the most valuable thing the cosmetics lady instilled in me at the tender age of 17 is that it is never too nearly. I am 42 and don NOT have CROWS FEET YET.








love this!


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If they offered to skip months I'd stay! that way I can sit back and wait and see if they end up adding more stuff!



yeah it would be nice if they let us pick whenever we wanted in the month, and if we dont pick by then we'd get the randomly chosen box. That way when they get more samples we could get what we wanted instead of being disappointed with all of our samples and envious of the later subscribers getting the new products and them being sold out by the time we pick. 

I'm giving them one more chance, if april's selection is not beyond amazing, ill be canceling until they fix the issues.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is the reply I got back:

     Quote:

Hi Vee,

Thanks for the email. We will be adding skip a month shortly and we are bringing on a bunch of new products ASAP so hopefully you won't have to use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you have any questions, please contact [email protected].

We're always on the front lines of beauty for you.

With beautiful well wishes,
Rachel
Customer Success Manager

I don't know how many times I have heard that they're adding new products ASAP.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the reply I got back:
> 
> ...




Exactly-which is why i decided to cancel my sub yesterday.  Opened up a second account so that  I could check daily inventory. It's been two weeks and I personally havent seen anything new.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

So cool they will be adding the skip feature!


----------



## Souly (Mar 8, 2012)

I picked my products on the 1st. I didn't get a shipping confirmation &amp; noticed that they hadn't charged me yet. I sent them a email. Something happened where they had to cancel my account &amp; make a new one.

The selectons were not great, there were no products that I had picked on the 1st. They let me exchange whatever products I didn't want for the ones I picked before. It actually worked out for me as I was able to get 2 babor items. They are sending it by fed-x so I get it sooner.

That is why I am sticking w/ beauty army. Their customer service is stellar!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

that's wonderful they did that.  Because of your particular situation, I think they should have accomodated you either way.  however, i don't think it would be practical and efficient for them to make exceptions everytime someone were to complain about their selection- otherwise their monthly system would be a big mess.

i think the monthly holds or some other selection process should definitely be considered.  in the meantime, $12 does add up, especially if your not getting much use out of your money.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yayy! Diana won the last Beauty Army random drawing!! They must love our forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Mar 8, 2012)

They are out of the argan cream




 Thats what I wanted the most. If anyone wants to trade, pm me please. I have tons of stuff I could trade


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked my products on the 1st. I didn't get a shipping confirmation &amp; noticed that they hadn't charged me yet. I sent them a email. Something happened where they had to cancel my account &amp; make a new one.

The selectons were not great, there were no products that I had picked on the 1st. They let me exchange whatever products I didn't want for the ones I picked before. It actually worked out for me as I was able to get 2 babor items. They are sending it by fed-x so I get it sooner.

That is why I am sticking w/ beauty army. Their customer service is stellar!
Yay! I am glad they made it right!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayy! Diana won the last Beauty Army random drawing!! They must love our forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woohoo!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG I cant believe I won, I wasnt paying attention to that contest but that is really cool!!!!!! Maybe Ill do a giveaway?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I feel EXTRA terrible for cancelling now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayy! Diana won the last Beauty Army random drawing!! They must love our forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats,diana!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 8, 2012)

It does seem like alot of the winners were from makeuptalk.. curious..


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does seem like alot of the winners were from makeuptalk.. curious..



I'm anxiously awaiting my turn, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL Not to curious since many of our members are subscribers of multiple companies. I would say probably a quarter of their subscribers are members here.


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting my turn, lol.



Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to feel that months fly by, until I have to wait till 19th to pick my samples, now time goes like a turtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to feel that months fly by, until I have to wait till 19th to pick my samples, now time goes like a turtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I know what you mean!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

> I used to feel that months fly by, until I have to wait till 19th to pick my samples, now time goes like a turtle


 Same here! It used to always be ooh the 1st, almost birchbox time and now that I have beauty army and I pick my samples on the 1st the turtle comes out lol


----------



## calexxia (Mar 9, 2012)

Hah, thanks to the spoilers that I never manage to avoid, my friend is usually asking me "what's in the next box" by the time we GET our MG and BB subs.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 9, 2012)

My SO looked at me a couple nights ago and says "Hey, it's been kinda quiet around here lately, you getting any more boxes?" and when I said "Oh, the boxes are on their way." he just kinda sighed and goes "Joy." 

LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

LMAO Too funny Pan. Tell him least it's not mail order babies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Hahaha, that is awesome when the SO's get involved. My husband is always like "you got ANOTHER box". haha
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My SO looked at me a couple nights ago and says "Hey, it's been kinda quiet around here lately, you getting any more boxes?" and when I said "Oh, the boxes are on their way." he just kinda sighed and goes "Joy."
> 
> LOL


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 10, 2012)

I got to select my samples today and I'm not the least bit excited about them. I was ONLY offered skincare items. I have no use for sunscreen, and 3 of the 9 products "recommended" for me were suncare items, so I had to just automatically pick the other 6. Two of them are non-reclosable single-use packets. I'll give this one a couple more months, but I need to see more makeup and hair stuff. My 2 versions of New Beauty Test Tubes and BeautyFix already give me enough large-sized skincare items to cover me for the months between those shipments. I HATE paying money for one-time-use samples!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree, I hope to see a better variety of products. Did you try retaking your survey?
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got to select my samples today and I'm not the least bit excited about them. I was ONLY offered skincare items. I have no use for sunscreen, and 3 of the 9 products "recommended" for me were suncare items, so I had to just automatically pick the other 6. Two of them are non-reclosable single-use packets. I'll give this one a couple more months, but I need to see more makeup and hair stuff. My 2 versions of New Beauty Test Tubes and BeautyFix already give me enough large-sized skincare items to cover me for the months between those shipments. I HATE paying money for one-time-use samples!


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 10, 2012)

I did try retaking a few times. Even when I changed the "products I'd like to see" to just hair, makeup, eye, and anti-acne products, I was seeing the same stuff. I did think after doing it that I should've said I had a darker skin color. I think saying I'm fair-skinned is what got me the sunscreen stuff I didn't want. But still, no hair products and no makeup. Next month has to be different or this one's out.
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, I hope to see a better variety of products. Did you try retaking your survey?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 10, 2012)

i tried changing skin color, but got pretty much the same selection...


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

i changed my age to 18 and limited myself to 3 products that I wanted, and made sure nothing that would bring up lotions or sunscreen were selected. That got me the best selection of anything I tried.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 10, 2012)

i tried age and skin color and just about every other possibility...still repeats and items i already had-could not find anything


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 11, 2012)

My selection window opens on the 16th.  Hopefully they have some new items by then.  Otherwise this might be my last month too.  :-(


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 11, 2012)

mine open tomorrow *sigh*


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 12, 2012)

I just posted a suggestion in Beauty Army FB!!!

"I would like to make  a suggestion:  Why doesn't Beauty Army select 12 samples to our picks instead of 9?? It is not a big change, but I think that more people are going to be happier!!!!"


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 12, 2012)

My package has been in-transit since the 5th



Today is the last day of the ETA they provided... It BETTER be there when I get home or else they're gonna get an ear full from me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My package has been in-transit since the 5th
> 
> ...



They're shipping is slow. It has nothing to do with beauty army, its the shipping company they use. 

I mean obviously they choose the company, but I'm certain it has to do with their budget as a company.


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

Wohoo another makeuptalk winner!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

DARN IT. When will it be my turn? lol.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wohoo another makeuptalk winner!


Congrats!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You make me proud to be part of MUT hahaha


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 12, 2012)

Soon enough young grasshopper
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DARN IT. When will it be my turn? lol.


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

haha I know! I've been a fan on facebook since december or earlier. But the way things are going it will be one of us next!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I know! I've been a fan on facebook since december or earlier. But the way things are going it will be one of us next!



It better be, lol, I created a facebook just to get in on this stuff! I should stop complaining because I won liftlab's giveaway on Friday but STILLL.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

WHOA!! I didn't even see that!! WOOHOO!! I didn't even know I entered?
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wohoo another makeuptalk winner!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOA!! I didn't even see that!! WOOHOO!! I didn't even know I entered?


All of their followers are entered!


----------



## Almi70 (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so cool you won, congrats. .


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOA!! I didn't even see that!! WOOHOO!! I didn't even know I entered?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm starting to get super frustrated with them. I was so excited when I signed up. So far I have only been offered 1 makeup selection total, and that was in the first box. After taking the most recent survey, ALL that comes up is moisturizers. I've tried retaking the survey and nothing changes. This sucks. Thinking about canceling after this box.


----------



## Wida (Mar 13, 2012)

I love Beauty Army and their customer service rocks.  That being said...I did cancel my account until they get some new stuff.  My first box was great, but the selections that kept coming up for me for the next box just weren't things that I wanted.  As soon as they can expand a bit and get some more variety, I will go back.
 



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to get super frustrated with them. I was so excited when I signed up. So far I have only been offered 1 makeup selection total, and that was in the first box. After taking the most recent survey, ALL that comes up is moisturizers. I've tried retaking the survey and nothing changes. This sucks. Thinking about canceling after this box.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree... as one of my more expensive subs, and something I have to "work" on re-taking the profile quiz until I can find products I like, I think I'm going to take a hiatus as well...


----------



## amandabear (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. I loved my first box but cancelled until they can expand their offerings more. I will definitely consider re-subbing if that happens, though, because I love them as a company.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, they sent a selection email, but I've taken the quiz a number of times and..meh.  NO makeup products are popping up aside from that boo-boo coverup.



Same here.  I have 2 BA subs, but I'm cancelling one of them because of the lack of variety.


----------



## yoru (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't believe I won the serum today!! I haven't won any lucky draw for years!!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I won the serum today!! I haven't won any lucky draw for years!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)

Yessss they just announced their awards program! I'm so excited now.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 13, 2012)

I didnt get the email yet! can you copy and paste? pretty please?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 13, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## tilliefairy (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I just tried to review a product on their website and no matter what I did it would not let me select a brand to review. Anyone else have problems with this?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to review a product on their website and no matter what I did it would not let me select a brand to review. Anyone else have problems with this?



No...that's weird. I've reviewed 5 brands already. What browser are you using?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2012)

Works for me. I'm using FF 10.


----------



## snllama (Mar 13, 2012)

When you go to the survey website it says to mouse over badges for more information. I have no badges just line after line of white writing. And no mouse overs. 

Has anybody found where your unique referral link is?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 13, 2012)

This happened to me for awhile, but it corrected itself
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you go to the survey website it says to mouse over badges for more information. I have no badges just line after line of white writing. And no mouse overs.


----------



## lady41 (Mar 14, 2012)

hello i am new here and i was just wondering , does anyone know if the rewards can be used together? for instance can you use your 10 dollars off for being a 3 month member with the 15 percent off for brand surveys?


----------



## snllama (Mar 14, 2012)

Im not sure, its all so new. I'd ask on facebook.

They helped me fix the problem with chrome and now I can see the badges.

Also they let me know that there is a limit to 4 free boxes per year.


----------



## snllama (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my box today! A day earlier than I expected. At first I wasn't excited at all, but after writing my blog post and realizing a lot of the products are targeting all my biggest problem areas Im kind of excited!

http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/03/beauty-army-march-2012.html


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2012)

Well my box isn't coming. I ordered on the 1st, got confirmation of the box only to realize yesterday (Tuesday) that it didn't ship. I only found that out when I logged on to check out the new badges and saw a whole bunch of new stuff listed for me to pick. Not one item I want and all the stuff I did pick are no longer available. Not happy about it. I don't want any of the junk now listed. I've contacted them but I think I'm going to cancel if I can't get the products I originally chose since I'm not paying $12 for junk.


----------



## yoru (Mar 14, 2012)

What are the twos on the left at the bottrom row? perfume?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my box isn't coming. I ordered on the 1st, got confirmation of the box only to realize yesterday (Tuesday) that it didn't ship. I only found that out when I logged on to check out the new badges and saw a whole bunch of new stuff listed for me to pick. Not one item I want and all the stuff I did pick are no longer available. Not happy about it. I don't want any of the junk now listed. I've contacted them but I think I'm going to cancel if I can't get the products I originally chose since I'm not paying $12 for junk.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2012)

Argan oil by Shea Terra and Pink Sugar Body Mousee by Aquolina.

 


> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the twos on the left at the bottrom row? perfume?


----------



## yoru (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Zadi! I just played with the test, the almond cleansing lotion, the BABOR cleanser duo and the SunFX body shimmer is still there! Good luck with getting what you wanted before!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

Well it looks like they got some new stuff in, at least. I pick my second box this month on the 16th. I think I'm going to cancel the second account I opened that picks on the 1st though. Mostly because I'm sampled out. I have WAY too much stuff floating around.


----------



## tameloy (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there a swap thread for Beauty Army?


----------



## tilliefairy (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Works for me. I'm using FF 10.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No...that's weird. I've reviewed 5 brands already. What browser are you using?



[SIZE=medium]Iâ€™m using Internet Explorer. Tried again today and it still wonâ€™t work for me. Iâ€™ll try it again when I get home from work. It may be my wonky work computer. Itâ€™s been acting kind of strange lately.  [/SIZE]


----------



## bcbgrad2007 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Guys! I just got an email regarding Beauty Army Rewards.  Has anyone else received the email?


----------



## Souly (Mar 14, 2012)

The same thing happened to me. So, now I'm not getting the babor argan cream which is the only thing I wanted. I think I may cancel to, their selections have been super sucky.

If anyone has a babor argan cream, I will buy it from you



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my box isn't coming. I ordered on the 1st, got confirmation of the box only to realize yesterday (Tuesday) that it didn't ship. I only found that out when I logged on to check out the new badges and saw a whole bunch of new stuff listed for me to pick. Not one item I want and all the stuff I did pick are no longer available. Not happy about it. I don't want any of the junk now listed. I've contacted them but I think I'm going to cancel if I can't get the products I originally chose since I'm not paying $12 for junk.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

It's weird, my friend ordered around the same time and didn't receive her's either. I ordered on the 1st though and mine arrived yesterday. I did cancel my second account with them, as I don't see myself wanting to try 12 things a month like I thought I would.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2012)

You know I actually have a full size Babor product that I won from New Beauty. Can't recall what, it's still sealed and it's put away (which goes to my point that I have too much stuff). Let me dig it out and let you know what it is. I might be willing to part with it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me. So, now I'm not getting the babor argan cream which is the only thing I wanted. I think I may cancel to, their selections have been super sucky.
> 
> If anyone has a babor argan cream, I will buy it from you


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone else have issues not receiving what they choose?  I choose the Indie Lee Squalane Facial Oil and received the Befine Night Cream instead... guess I've got to contact Customer Service... just another reason to cancel this one out of my many monthly subs...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

Its like they are watching this board, lol. I won the cellceuticals today!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats! Maybe I should join facebook just so I can have a chance to win!







> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its like they are watching this board, lol. I won the cellceuticals today!


 Mine should be coming today, one day earlier than projected!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Maybe I should join facebook just so I can have a chance to win!



You absolutely should! Its all I use it for, I don't have any friends added except Dena from here. I've won a liftlab travel set from liftlab and the cellceuticals from beauty army, and I've only been back on FB for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its like they are watching this board, lol. I won the cellceuticals today!


----------



## Souly (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooh, let me know





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know I actually have a full size Babor product that I won from New Beauty. Can't recall what, it's still sealed and it's put away (which goes to my point that I have too much stuff). Let me dig it out and let you know what it is. I might be willing to part with it.


----------



## Souly (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats!! Thats awesome.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its like they are watching this board, lol. I won the cellceuticals today!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 14, 2012)

Still haven't received my package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been in transit since March 5. I contacted them yesterday and I never received a response, until I followed up with them through FB a few hours ago...

I want a package to come home to


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2012)

I live in Utah and Beauty Army ships from California.  My first box took 11 days to reach me!  Whoever they ship through doesn't do things very efficiently - in my opinion.  I tracked my box and it went from CA, to NV, back to CA, back to NV, to Salt Lake City Utah (which is only about 80 miles from me), and then onto Colorado and back to Utah before it ever got to me.  Usually items from CA get to me within 2-3 days, but my Beauty Army package went all over the place.
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't received my package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been in transit since March 5. I contacted them yesterday and I never received a response, until I followed up with them through FB a few hours ago...
> 
> I want a package to come home to


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2012)

Uh oh.  This makes me nervous.  They better NOT give me that $#&amp;@*! Befine Night Cream. I LOATHE it.  I best have everything I -did- pick (unless they happened to "accidentally" give me that body butter that smells like banana. I wanted to try it).

I won't know until at least tomorrow though-it says they transferred it to my city's USPS but I didn't get it today.

 



> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have issues not receiving what they choose?  I choose the Indie Lee Squalane Facial Oil and received the Befine Night Cream instead... guess I've got to contact Customer Service... just another reason to cancel this one out of my many monthly subs...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 15, 2012)

I had no problem with my box, everything I ordered was there. And Im loving the MAD Skincare redness relief, it actually works!! I may buy the full-size after I use it for another few days.

Also the Cover FX seems to do its job well, better than any other primer i've had.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I retook my quiz over 50 times to try to get items I like.  Here's what I ended up picking:


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 15, 2012)

Well my response from CS was to pick a 7th sample next month and email them to make up for the incorrect product this month... nope, not going to happen because I'm cancelling... it's just too much work for me.... the sample sizes (usually) are generous, but it just seems like too much "work" to pick samples I like and then maybe receive them....


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got an email that when i updated my payment method, is didnt go though, so they cancelled my membership and  told me to pick again and sign back up... but none of the samples i had picked were in my selections. wtf??? I even got an email saying my box was being assembled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that when i updated my payment method, is didnt go though, so they cancelled my membership and  told me to pick again and sign back up... but none of the samples i had picked were in my selections. wtf??? I even got an email saying my box was being assembled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



What is happening with BA?? :


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 15, 2012)

I emailed them and they said they would manually select what I wanted, so they resolved it, it was just weird :/


----------



## Souly (Mar 15, 2012)

Something must have happened. I bet this happened to many of us.

I bought a argan cream on ebay so no need to dig thru your stash zadi. I do appreciate the offer. I paid more for the argan cream than a box but at least I can stop obsessing about it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email that when i updated my payment method, is didnt go though, so they cancelled my membership and  told me to pick again and sign back up... but none of the samples i had picked were in my selections. wtf??? I even got an email saying my box was being assembled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 15, 2012)

Still waiting for a response from them... This actually my very first sub that I ordered. So far, I'm not very happy with them...

It looks like a lot of people are getting the wrong items. I hope that when i FINALLY receive my package that it's at least what I ordered.



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Utah and Beauty Army ships from California.  My first box took 11 days to reach me!  Whoever they ship through doesn't do things very efficiently - in my opinion.  I tracked my box and it went from CA, to NV, back to CA, back to NV, to Salt Lake City Utah (which is only about 80 miles from me), and then onto Colorado and back to Utah before it ever got to me.  Usually items from CA get to me within 2-3 days, but my Beauty Army package went all over the place.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 15, 2012)

They wouldn't manually select for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just going to skip the month and save my money.
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them and they said they would manually select what I wanted, so they resolved it, it was just weird :/


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They wouldn't manually select for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just going to skip the month and save my money.


 That's dumb. I didn't even really have to ask. I just said I was bummed that the samples I had chosen weren't there anymore. I ended up with:


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow... they must have enough subscribers that they aren't worried about keeping us....they didn't blink an eye at my request to cancel my membership instead of sending me another product....yes, they did offer to have me pick out an additional sample NEXT month and email them, but there was no guarantee that I would be able to get the Indie Lee product that I originally chose.   I may be petty, but I just wasn't that overwhelmed with their choices lately to bother with it again next month.  Why couldn't they just mail me the Indie Lee product now?.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... they must have enough subscribers that they aren't worried about keeping us....they didn't blink an eye at my request to cancel my membership instead of sending me another product....



Didn't they offer an extra sample for next month? That sounds like they were willing to send you another product...


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the Befine night cream! I just got my kit today and I'm really pleased overall. The Babor cream is an especially nice sample! So far I've had no problems with BA, and when I had shipping concerns they were quick with follow-up.


----------



## yoru (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried their perfume samples? I saw a sample of this


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's dumb. I didn't even really have to ask. I just said I was bummed that the samples I had chosen weren't there anymore. I ended up with:



Wow that's a pretty good selection.  Try as I might, I couldn't get multiple Babor products to come up in my results.  If one showed up, the other disappeared.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 16, 2012)

They screwed my account up, so the manually chose them for me, I don't think I was really supposed to be able to get them both, lol
 



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a pretty good selection.  Try as I might, I couldn't get multiple Babor products to come up in my results.  If one showed up, the other disappeared.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 16, 2012)

> I got my box today! A day earlier than I expected. At first I wasn't excited at all, but after writing my blog post and realizing a lot of the products are targeting all my biggest problem areas Im kind of excited!
> 
> http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/03/beauty-army-march-2012.html


 Those look like good sizes. I have not selected from Beauty Army yet, waiting for more variety. I did a highly-discounted Beauty Fix instead for now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 16, 2012)

Picked my second set of march samples today, and canceled the account I opened on the first of this month. This is what I'm getting, I'm still excited, I've never used an of these products: (also lol, didn't mean to copy the lotion description but oh well.)







*WELEDA
ALMOND CLEANSING LOTION
Nourish and balance sensitive skin with this fragrance-free, hypoallergenic, gentle cleanser. Organic sweet almond oil revives skin's natural protective functions and restores moisture balance to even the most sensitive skin.
Sample Size: 0.34 oz*


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just picked my samples - all skincare.  I couldn't get hardly any variety no matter how many times i retook the quiz.  :-(


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 16, 2012)

My samples for this month:
 

I am happy but I would like to pick my samples from 12 samples instead of 9!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 16, 2012)

i saw that! came up as one of my choices but no makeup choices stops me from choosing 6 and continuing with BA



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried their perfume samples? I saw a sample of this


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got my very first kit and WOW! Love the box it comes in! The items are amazing, I will be posting pic and video a bit later today.


----------



## lady41 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank god I have had no trouble.....with my first kit the chella eye things was supposed to have eye cream with it and mine didn't. I posted on fb about it they deleted my post and sent me a pm to email cs....they said some came with the cream some didn't even though in the selection they all said it comes with the cream. They let me pick a 7th sample the next month...lol I thought that was great cs. So no major issues here. Shipping to me does take forever though...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2012)

The Chella box states on it - or it should since mine did - that it may or may not come with the eye cream.


----------



## Souly (Mar 16, 2012)

My box. Meh. I canceled.


----------



## BlackestVoid (Mar 16, 2012)

Same, I'm thinking about canceling too. 




 If there was more makeup choices (like the eyeshadow I would stay but now the eyeshadows doesn't come up much anymore. The only reason I got this one was because I asked and got very lucky. Miss Amy said it was the last one. 



 Sucks too because their customer service is awesome.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanted some of that banana cream! I'm probably just going to buy a full size. I loooooove banana scented stuff, lol


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 16, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted some of that banana cream! I'm probably just going to buy a full size. I loooooove banana scented stuff, lol





I didnt get it,so I purchased full size when they had that 30% disc on shea terra website. It smells soooo yummy. Reminds me of laffy taffy candy


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Did any of you Cellceutical winners get the package yet ? I think i've been waiting for a little over a week now...(i could be wrong though, it seems like it's been that long haha). Not complaining though, since it's free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 17, 2012)

I've had mine for a while now! Hubby loves this stuff!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any of you Cellceutical winners get the package yet ? I think i've been waiting for a little over a week now...(i could be wrong though, it seems like it's been that long haha). Not complaining though, since it's free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I know she just said on thursday or friday she was sending them off, so I think they only ship them once a week or so.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't received mine either and I'm in Nevada which is pretty close to California. I met nancy lee and 2 other girls from beauty army yesterday. They're so nice. They have a booth at the make up show. They're not selling but they had 3 iPads out on the table to sign up to win a gift basket. I think there were a few of them. I told them I was already a subscriber and they asked if I loved it and I told them I won a Facebook giveaway. They seem to be doing really good as a business.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't received mine either and I'm in Nevada which is pretty close to California.
> 
> I met nancy lee and 2 other girls from beauty army yesterday. They're so nice. They have a booth at the make up show. They're not selling but they had 3 iPads out on the table to sign up to win a gift basket. I think there were a few of them. I told them I was already a subscriber and they asked if I loved it and I told them I won a Facebook giveaway. They seem to be doing really good as a business.



Cool thanks for the update!! I'm glad they are doing well.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a quick post here for you Beauty Army fans. I met up with them this weekend at MakeupShow LA.  They love MakeupTalk and they WATCH YOUR POSTS!

They said they've actually made changes to their services and websites based on some of the feedback they saw on here.

Just a few things I wanted to let you guys know real quickly.

First, they have giveaways on their Facebook page that are for anybody who is a fan.  You don't need to be a member, subscriber, paying customer, or anything. Just like them and you'll get entered into their drawings (they use a random number picker to choose which of their fans gets to win.)

Second, they said that your selections may change as time passes based on current supply.  The 9 items you get are based off of what items they have available at the time.  (If there are 5 of a certain item left, and 5 people pick them before you make your selections, then your selections will change to remove that item and include another)  So if you don't like what you see today, you might check back later to see if things have changed.

She also mentioned that some girls might not feel like their beauty profile is giving them items that should really fit them.  I was told that although you can retake your beauty profile quiz to change your selections *now* it might just be that they are sold out of products that you would be interested in.  She gave the example that your profile might show that you only want make up, but they might not have any makeup left today...so your 9 choices are all skin care choices instead.  It's not that the system doesn't realize you want makeup, it's that the system might not have any makeup offerings to show you right now.

oh...and finally they said that they feel that they empower the person to choose the number of products they receive. They don't want to waste product by sending you items you don't want, which is why if you only choose 1 item one month, you will only get that one item. (I understand where they're coming from, but I personally feel that the cash value is less and less if you don't end up with a full kit.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

All good to know! lol, I kind of thought maybe they were watching us, I love them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 18, 2012)

The thing I will say about Beauty Army is that they and Birchbox (and Julep if you count nail polish subs) have, hands down, the best customer service out of all of the beauty subs out there, currently. Beauty Army's Facebook is the most fun out of them all, meaning the mood there is always positive, upbeat, easy going, and nice.

That said, I'm remaining hopeful about both MyGlam and Sindulge.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 18, 2012)

I do give them props for having good customer service, not as outstanding as Birchbox yet but still pretty dang good.


----------



## spackles (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't believe people are canceling subscriptions. You get 6 items that tell you how many ounces it has and, the actual picture of the sample size.  Since i signed up for all these subscriptions this had been the best so far. The deluxe samples really give me a better idea of how well the product will perform. Rather than the really teeny tiny samples i get from birch box which are completely random. I could honestly say that i haven't really gotten any samples worth buying from birch box. The samples (to me) for birch box really suck. I mean stick on tape, perfume ( which smell like older women), packaged drinks. The only thing  i love with birch box is the beautiful wrapping and, the customer service. Oh yeah and, BB points!

With beauty army so far i have bought 2 full size products. For me being a cheapo, i must have really liked their samples ;x They also added a few more brands to their page and now are not accepting anymore subs. Which to me means business is doing great for them. Hopefully the products remain as nice ;p


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not a BA subscriber, but I check it out all the time to decide if I want to try it.  The answer is always "eh, nah." It just comes down to personal value.  You may get larger sizes with BA and you get to choose...but if the samples you have to choose from aren't anything you want or need, then it has no value to you.  Especially lately, it's been almost all skincare.  Which is fine for some, but some people already have a routine they want to stick with, and others, like myself, like skincare products but already have more than can possibly be used.  And month after month, it's been mostly the same/similar stuff, which just isn't exciting for me.  Like now, of the things they have to pick from, the only thing that really interest me are a primer and a perfume sample.

I prefer Birchbox because I get a far wider range of products and I actually HAVE fallen in love with quite a few products I've gotten from Birchbox.  And I've rarely gotten truly teeny tiny samples, they've generally been at least a few uses for me (unlike myglam, but that's a whole other story).  And I personally prefer the surprise and randomness over choosing my samples, to me, choosing takes the fun out of it.  That's why it's a great thing that there are so many of these services out there, we all like different things.  I'm glad you're so happy with Beauty Army, though I do understand why some are not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *spackles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe people are canceling subscriptions. You get 6 items that tell you how many ounces it has and, the actual picture of the sample size.  Since i signed up for all these subscriptions this had been the best so far. The deluxe samples really give me a better idea of how well the product will perform. Rather than the really teeny tiny samples i get from birch box which are completely random. I could honestly say that i haven't really gotten any samples worth buying from birch box. The samples (to me) for birch box really suck. I mean stick on tape, perfume ( which smell like older women), packaged drinks. The only thing  i love with birch box is the beautiful wrapping and, the customer service. Oh yeah and, BB points!
> 
> With beauty army so far i have bought 2 full size products. For me being a cheapo, i must have really liked their samples ;x They also added a few more brands to their page and now are not accepting anymore subs. Which to me means business is doing great for them. Hopefully the products remain as nice ;p


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 19, 2012)

> I'm not a BA subscriber, but I check it out all the time to decide if I want to try it. Â The answer is always "eh, nah." It just comes down to personal value. Â You may get larger sizes with BA and you get to choose...but if the samples you have to choose from aren't anything you want or need, then it has no value to you. Â Especially lately, it's been almost all skincare. Â Which is fine for some, but some people already have a routine they want to stick with, and others, like myself, like skincare products but already have more than can possibly be used. Â And month after month, it's been mostly the same/similar stuff, which just isn't exciting for me. Â Like now, of the things they have to pick from, the only thing that really interest me are a primer and a perfume sample.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Same here. I keep looking at the sample selection and have not found what I want. Value is very subjective.


----------



## yoru (Mar 19, 2012)

I am still in love with Beauty Army, I still find their selections interesting, maybe it's because this is only my second box (which I get to pick tomorrow), but I can see that they do keep adding new stuff! At least we are able to pick whatever we feel like trying, and the samples are in decent sizes! I love surprises but I can still find them from trying out these products. I am still excited for my next box.

Besides, I don't have to buy eye creams any more from these subs and the ones MAD sent me. I am very grateful because I got to know MAD skincare because of Beauty Army.


----------



## lady41 (Mar 19, 2012)

> The Chella box states on it - or it should since mine did - that it may or may not come with the eye cream.


 Yes that is what the packet said that I received in my box.....but when I actually piced the sample th description stated that it came with eye cream.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

I wish they still had the Chella eye mask, or that it came up for me. But the good news is I somehow got the Shea Terra black soap to come up for me when I chose my box! I didn't get to try it the first time around so I'm excited! You all seem to like it so much, I can't wait to try it. I had to email about my 7th sample/replacement for my broken Blingtone, which was a TOTAL bummer in my last kit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the email last month they said they'd try (no promises) to reserve a Blingtone for me to replace my broken one and ship it out with this month's kit. Wish me luck! I gave a list of samples I'd also love to try if not. If nothing else I appreciate the great customer service and that they are straight up with me on what's going on.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 19, 2012)

I got my prize today. It was shipped via FedEx.


----------



## yoru (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww. Good luck! I love the blingtone so much. The black soap is very good too, I did not sleep at all last night and got to pick my kit at 4am. lol so black soap!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they still had the Chella eye mask, or that it came up for me. But the good news is I somehow got the Shea Terra black soap to come up for me when I chose my box! I didn't get to try it the first time around so I'm excited! You all seem to like it so much, I can't wait to try it.
> I had to email about my 7th sample/replacement for my broken Blingtone, which was a TOTAL bummer in my last kit.
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 20, 2012)

All my boxes came in except Beauty Army. They are not sure what happened or i f it is lost.

BA Shippping and I do not seem to get along.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All my boxes came in except Beauty Army. They are not sure what happened or i f it is lost.
> 
> BA Shippping and I do not seem to get along.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



wow, I guess not! is your mailperson a woman? maybe she likes your BA boxes best? LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I checked my account today and I had a ton of new stuff to choose from so I caved. I'm still not happy about the tan product but I'll give that to my eldest who does like to tan.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I checked my account today and I had a ton of new stuff to choose from so I caved. I'm still not happy about the tan product but I'll give that to my eldest who does like to tan.


Bahhhhh I just redid it on an extra account I have and this gorgeous gold blingtone came up. 





I want to get it now, lol, but I really don't need any of the other samples...or more eyeshadow for that matter.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

Whoa... I loveloveloves both the green and gold colors of Blingtone. 



 They must have gotten some Blingtone in because I'm getting my Blingtone replacement after all! 



 I'm getting a white one. I'll go screen cap in a bit. I have 7 samples this month because of my broken one last month. Thank you Beauty Army!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa... I loveloveloves both the green and gold colors of Blingtone.
> 
> ...



Is it diamonds and pearls or something like that? I got that in my first box and I love love love it. I wear it SO much.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is it diamonds and pearls or something like that? I got that in my first box and I love love love it. I wear it SO much.



YES! That's it! Even more excited now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> YES! That's it! Even more excited now.



Its a great highlight for the inner corner of your eye, and I just put it on top of stuff for some extra shimmer. I know how much you like glitter lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wanted to point out... Anyone signing up today will not get the March OR April selections. I just did a test one (didn't pay for it just went through the motions up to the payment screen) and the box selected for me is Boho Glam with these items:






*Julepâ„¢ Facial for Hands Glycolic Hand Scrub, *contains glycolic acid combined with apricot seeds for double exfoliation that leaves your hands noticeably softer after just one use. 
*Meryl*, the perfect neutral, sophisticated gray crÃ¨me.
*Blake*, sunny yellow. Creamy and buttery yet fat-free.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to point out... Anyone signing up today will not get the March OR April selections. I just did a test one (didn't pay for it just went through the motions up to the payment screen) and the box selected for me is Boho Glam with these items:
> 
> ...









Just in case you didn't notice, you posted this in the beauty army thread.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 20, 2012)

Which boho glam is that?  It's not the March one, and the April one in the email I got today had a cherry red and the foot scrub in it.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to point out... Anyone signing up today will not get the March OR April selections. I just did a test one (didn't pay for it just went through the motions up to the payment screen) and the box selected for me is Boho Glam with these items:
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 20, 2012)

that's exactly what happened to me!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All my boxes came in except Beauty Army. They are not sure what happened or i f it is lost.
> 
> BA Shippping and I do not seem to get along.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2012)

It's called the intro box.
 



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which boho glam is that?  It's not the March one, and the April one in the email I got today had a cherry red and the foot scrub in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 20, 2012)

i hope that is around when i get to pick again , but not until april 7th



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahhhhh I just redid it on an extra account I have and this gorgeous gold blingtone came up.
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm wondering if they got new stuff or just MORE of what they had before. I don't mind picking an eyeshadow each month..I like the green one! And now after hearing about the white one, that's an option too. We will see in 3 days!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2012)

The got a new shipment of products in yesterday according to their Facebook wall.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great highlight for the inner corner of your eye, and I just put it on top of stuff for some extra shimmer. I know how much you like glitter lol!



OoOoOOoOOOOoooohhhh, I can't wait to sparkles! 






Thanks for the heads up. If I remember correctly you heart being sparkly too.


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great options! I should have waited to the end of my choosing window. Ahhh!!! Guess I'll have to wait until next time. :-(


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

This is what I'm getting. I have a 7th sample in my kit because of my broken Blingtone last month.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh and I'm definitely buying a full size of that Shea Terra banana shea butter that I got last month. SOOOO YUMMY!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 20, 2012)

> Oh and I'm definitely buying a full size of that Shea Terra banana shea butter that I got last month. SOOOO YUMMY!


 Just got coupon code from sheaterra for 30% off. Think the offer ends tomorrow. The code is mar2012.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got coupon code from sheaterra for 30% off. Think the offer ends tomorrow. The code is mar2012.



I need to sign up for their emails, obviously, cause that's awesome! Thank you. *goes to site*


----------



## snllama (Mar 20, 2012)

Im still not happy, even though there are more options its the same brands over and over. I'll for sure be canceling in april if I don't have 6 new brands and products to try.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, I just canceled my BA sub for the time being. I just have WAY too many and if we're talking skin care I'd rather go with Sample Society over BA since SS looks like they'll have different brands every month unlike the repetitiveness of BA. Maybe once I narrow my subs down I'll check out BA again later.


----------



## snllama (Mar 20, 2012)

that's what Im thinking. I like that it wont hurt me to close my account. And I have the option to sign up whenever.

Unlike if I close at birchbox and reopen Ill have the great possibility of getting a ton of repeat samples I already got since they give new customers leftovers.


----------



## yoru (Mar 20, 2012)

Now I am kinda pissed because I just picked my samples yesterday. I used the bling tone today and it's so pretty! But the glitter falls out A LOT. Not really a big deal for me though.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've seen a few people's choices and I'm sorry to say...it doesn't seem like there's much NEW stuff. Looks like they just stocked up on old stuff...which is better than nothing but....I don't know. They need to get it together


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 21, 2012)

> Just got coupon code from sheaterra for 30% off. Think the offer ends tomorrow. The code is mar2012.


 There is always a coupon code for 30% off happening it seems. ARGAN30 will also give you 30% off the total and it says it expires 1/2013? just so you all know. I've made two orders in the past month with them and LOVE all of my stuff! Especially the bananas and baobabs cream and scrub


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just checked out the website and entered the code for 30% off....since idhave to pay shipping, it's still cheaper to order SheaTerra from amazon...


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 21, 2012)

My box came yesterday, despite shipping saying it was way off in NV or something. (I'm in Washington D.C)

I loved all my products except the crappy shimmer lotion. It has a weird consistancy and not much of a smell.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm apparently on a waitlist with BA. Which I'm totally cool with, as they aren't really WOWing folks right now, it seems


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm apparently on a waitlist with BA. Which I'm totally cool with, as they aren't really WOWing folks right now, it seems



I think first box with them willl always be a WOW because the samples are huge compared to most (except sample society), but since the brands are repetitive, its hard to try new things. 

fwiw, and I'm not trying to throw shade at anyone, but everyone is so excited to get something by tarte or philosophy or whatever beloved brand they are already familiar with in one box, but then hate getting brands they are familiar with in another box...it seems like some people will never be happy with ANY box.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 21, 2012)

@playedinloops....I have no problem trying new brands. When I first joined Beauty Army, the only thing I'd heard of was Joico. I fell in love with Shea Terra, and have found a couple of other brands I like, some I don't care for. I could care less if BA ever has stila or nars or anything of the sort. But to see the same boring products over and over just gets so old. Babor anti stress cream, befine night cream, cellceuticals ANYTHING, indie lee body wash. Like...the same brands I named are fine but there has to be more than night creams and eye creams out there?? With Myglam, I received Purlisse, which I've never heard of and now love! Murad which I've heard but never tried....DermStore coupon (never heard of DermStore lol). Again, the brands are new to me and good quality. No problems there Sindulge....alright, I said I wanted to try Youngblood. They did send me that do I shouldn't be too upset. I've never heard of the pixi eye pen, and it doesn't BUDGE. I will be looking into that brand. It's just, when I see people getting full sized too faced lip sets, or stila smudgesticks...I would rather have brands that I know are good AND stuff I know I'd use like that, rather than an eye cream powder and face wipes I won't use (if given the choice). If they sent me more of what they said they would, and it was good stuff I had never heard of...that would be fine. I just think everyone expects something different from each sub. I only faithfully subscribe to BA and Myglam, I haven't disliked anything myglam sent me so far. BA...I feel like I chose items I'm not too interested in because I didn't have a choice (some of those I haven't touched since I got the box) I dunno! Those are just my thoughts. I have no issue with new brands at all...more so the TYPE of products offered.


----------



## TheDivineSarah (Mar 21, 2012)

So... a weird thing just happened to me. I got my BA box last week, was happy with it, etc. Well last night I got an email from them with shipping confirmation but I brushed it off because often the tracking is a day behind or so, but lo and behold ANOTHER box showed up today! The exact same products!

I checked my bank account and they didn't charge me again so, wow that's an error in my favor, they sent me two boxes by accident I guess. This is what I got (twice!).


----------



## Pancua (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I guess not! is your mailperson a woman? maybe she likes your BA boxes best? LOL


I heard back from BA and even she apologized for my issues with the shipping. She is overnighting me another box and is throwing in the green eyeshadow!

Woot!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard back from BA and even she apologized for my issues with the shipping. She is overnighting me another box and is throwing in the green eyeshadow!
> 
> Woot!



yay! They are so good to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Mar 22, 2012)

Everything on myface cosmetics is 25% off, making their eyeshadow $15 plus free shipping. I bought the green one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everything on myface cosmetics is 25% off, making their eyeshadow $15 plus free shipping. I bought the green one.



I wanna go crazy but no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That blingtone lip stuff looks amazing.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I heard back from BA and even she apologized for my issues with the shipping. She is overnighting me another box and is throwing in the green eyeshadow!
> ...



yay!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

They posted this on twitter today:

Quote: 

 I was just sent the current Brand Partner list. No I can't tell you who is on there. Yes its amazing. No you cant bribe me. Thin Mints work.


AND THIS TOO: 

Quote: Purchase ANY Pink Sugar item from our Shop http://bit.ly/GMLlwC We are going to include a FREE deluxe size Body Scrub for FREE


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL Thin mints as bribery huh.... Good to know.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got another update. My box was shipped tonight and while it is not all the items I chose initially, I am much happier with the new box than the old one.

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe My Face Blingtone Eyeshadow (Caribbean Queen) CellCeuticals Extreme Defense Cover FX Skin Prep Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream Babor Anti-Stress Anti-Jetlag Cream MAD Skincare Eye Defense Shielding Serum 


> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking forward to some make up as well but couldn't get any to pop. Glad it wasn't just me. This is my selection for this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my cellceuticals prize from facebook!  I was excited about it, but I think I might give it to my mom. I use a Kiehl's serum, and this one feels REALLY greasy in comparison. My mom will definitely love it though, I think.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 23, 2012)

Today is my selection day. I seriously am so frustrated with BA, I may just cancel. I can't spend $12 on stuff i won't use. I've seen others selections and the Larocca pumpkin stuff was back, along with eyeshadows, and other stuff. Literally the only items on my list are:indie lee oil, psssst dry shampoo, weleda day cream, and like a million other creams. I really don't think I'm asking for much. I almost wish they could lock and prevent certain items from Appearing. Ever. And of course I'm terrified to cancel, because of what they supposedly have in store. I've been saying one more month and I hate doing it...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

You can cancel and then come back later. You account will be restored when you come back.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 23, 2012)

Really???? It's not like myglam??? I didn't know that!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

Not like MyGlam. lol My account was "cancelled" by Beauty Army, they said for non-payment. I had to reopen the account by providing my new credit card and got sent a welcome email as well as my third month with them email. So I knew they basically restored my account.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 23, 2012)

Did anyone this month get the La Rocca pumpkin cream? If so, what did you put in to make it come up?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sigh, now with them talking about new brands I wonder if I'll regret closing my account... I really want to try and sign back up but my bank is screaming, â€Nooo!!!â€


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2012)

I say wait. What's the rush to spend $12 on samples?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 25, 2012)

> I say wait. What's the rush to spend $12 on samples?


 Apparently I just like to buy teeny tiny products to stare at them in my bathroom.. New reading material!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently I just like to buy teeny tiny products to stare at them in my bathroom.. New reading material!


Don't we all?


----------



## Ampym (Mar 25, 2012)

Not happy with this month's selection. If it does not get better=cancel. All of my box going on trade thread or in next traveling box.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 25, 2012)

Dumb. ? What do the lil hearts under my name denote?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 25, 2012)

> Dumb. ? What do the lil hearts under my name denote?


 Not dumb, I've wondered this too


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 25, 2012)

Are they just out of everything? I retook the profile like six times, made myself younger, older, paler, browner and fatter. Same damn 9 samples!

I really like them, but I canceled last month but asked them to keep my account active. I hope for a restock soon. Please!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they just out of everything? I retook the profile like six times, made myself younger, older, paler, browner and fatter. Same damn 9 samples!
> 
> I really like them, but I canceled last month but asked them to keep my account active. I hope for a restock soon. Please!



It is very frustrating. But thank you for the laugh: "I retook the profile like six times, made myself younger, older, paler, browner and fatter"


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dumb. ? What do the lil hearts under my name denote?


I read that they build up as you reach a certain number of posts, but I cannot remember where I read it.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2012)

The more you post the more hearts you earn. It really has no purpose other than to show people you're a prolific poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ampym (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The more you post the more hearts you earn. It really has no purpose other than to show people you're a prolific poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks Z Doll and Sleepykat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ampym (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It is very frustrating. But thank you for the laugh: "I retook the profile like six times, made myself younger, older, paler, browner and fatter"


I took it ten times to no avail, all skin care and the dry shampoo stuff ;(  At least last month I got a Blingtone...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm so glad it's not just me. I think I will just email nancy-lee and ask her to refund me and keep my account active. I'm NOT spending $12 on weleda day cream cellceuticals and psssssst! Sorry. And once again, they restocked blingtones and pumpkin polish and it ran out in two seconds smh


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

They posted that they are partnering with ClickR skincare in april, so that is exciting and a new brand. They look interesting to me, at least.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

Pur-lisse is apparently also working with  BA, as per their twitter.


----------



## lovelockdown (Mar 26, 2012)

This is the third day that I keep retaking the quiz, and I should have just stuck with the options from the first day because the selection got even worse....i don't want a bunch of samples with .01 ounces in them. =/


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 26, 2012)

> This is the third day that I keep retaking the quiz, and I should have just stuck with the options from the first day because the selection got even worse....i don't want a bunch of samples with .01 ounces in them. =/


 I guess this just shows it really is luck what is available when you make picks. I was kicking myself for not waiting past my first day this month when I saw the blingtones were back. But after seeing your post I guess stuff runs out if you wait till the end of your window too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

I want some of those other blingtones so badly. They're honestly some of the best products I've ever received in sample boxes. The colors are so rich, and if I wear them with primer, they last fantastically well. I SO hope there are some more when my April picks come around!


----------



## snllama (Mar 26, 2012)

I must be the only one who would not pick another blingtone. I end up looking like on purpose put on shimmery glitter all over my face and glasses... not cool.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you use a shield?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 26, 2012)

> I must be the only one who would not pick another blingtone. I end up looking like on purpose put on shimmery glitter all over my face and glasses... not cool.


 I hated my blingtone. It was a sheer silverish color and it took like 15 coats to even be able to tell it was there.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want some of those other blingtones so badly. They're honestly some of the best products I've ever received in sample boxes. The colors are so rich, and if I wear them with primer, they last fantastically well. I SO hope there are some more when my April picks come around!



When you use primer you do not look like a Glitter bomb! I almost gave mine away and then add primer=gorgeous. I am bummed because I only got skin care and not anything special this time around.  I am sure if I would have emailed Nancy she would have helped but I figure that is the nature of subs it is hit or miss.


----------



## snllama (Mar 26, 2012)

I use primer with them and still end up with glitter all over by the end of the day.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, the trick is to do your primer, then eyeshadow, before ALL your other makeup. Then use a makeup shield (they sell them) or even just a piece of cardstock and put it under your eye as you apply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 26, 2012)

I emailed Nancy-Lee on the 23 because my choices were the same and weren't changing. She said she was partnering with IT. I waited over the weekend cuz I figured there's nothing that could be done on a weekend. I emailed her this morning, she never answered. Then I emailed again and asked for a refund and to be cancelled and they did that for me. I'm actually sort of surprised, instead of trying to FIX the problems that 80% of subscribers are experiencing, they'd rather cancel my account? Works for me. I'd rather not get $1.50 dry shampoo from Rite Aid or Weleda that expires in less than a month. I really wish they would figure out a better system for choosing samples. So many people are unhappy. I don't even know If I'll resubscribe because the same thing could happen again


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 26, 2012)

I do have to say I have a good vibe from these guys. I am waiting out and taking a profile quiz daily for at least another couple weeks.


----------



## lovelockdown (Mar 26, 2012)

Quote: I guess this just shows it really is luck what is available when you make picks. I was kicking myself for not waiting past my first day this month when I saw the blingtones were back. But after seeing your post I guess stuff runs out if you wait till the end of your window too... 








Yea!!! I was excited because just a few days ago I saw people were getting the eyeshadows. The biggest sample I got this month was a sunscreen, which was 1.1 ounces.... I guess everyone needs sunscreen though, right? I'm trying to stay optimistic for next month. But last month was my first kit and was way better.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

My March box (replacement) came in! Rachel (customer rep) more than made up for the snafu with shipping (again) by adding in the eye shadow! yay!


----------



## lovelockdown (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My March box (replacement) came in! Rachel (customer rep) more than made up for the snafu with shipping (again) by adding in the eye shadow! yay!


That's an awesome kit. That hair stuff is really good. I'm almost out of my sample and want to purchase it.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's an awesome kit. That hair stuff is really good. I'm almost out of my sample and want to purchase it.



I know! I got it last month in another sub box and have been really rationing it out cause I didnt want to run out just yet. Now I have more, Yay!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Mar 27, 2012)

I also love the Joico. I ran out and got the full size right away, one of the only things that inspired me to get a full size. Awesome stuff!


----------



## snllama (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, the trick is to do your primer, then eyeshadow, before ALL your other makeup. Then use a makeup shield (they sell them) or even just a piece of cardstock and put it under your eye as you apply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I dont have a problem with fallout from applying the eyeshadow. During the day it will slowly fall everywhere. So every time I blink it falls. Even though I use primer. So Im not that in love with the eyeshadows.


----------



## snllama (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also love the Joico. I ran out and got the full size right away, one of the only things that inspired me to get a full size. Awesome stuff!



Same here! Im in love with it. My hairdresser could not believe how healthy my hair was and how it was getting thicker and stronger. Well the only hair product I've added was the K-Pak Revitaluxe!! It's magic!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I have said the same thing!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the only one who would not pick another blingtone. I end up looking like on purpose put on shimmery glitter all over my face and glasses... not cool.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 28, 2012)

My Beauty Army box arrived today!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 28, 2012)

why is it showing me the same items that i got last month?


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it your selection time yet? If not, you'll see the samples you got last month until it is. If so, it may be different items from the same brands that look similar.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My March box (replacement) came in! Rachel (customer rep) more than made up for the snafu with shipping (again) by adding in the eye shadow! yay!


Guess what came in the mail today? The March box that got lost! At least this one showed up unlike the Feb one!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

Exciting! TWO BOXES! lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow Pancua, your boxes look awesome!

I wanted to join this one, but it appears that they are not accepting new people right now. Probably a good thing, for my wallet.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 28, 2012)

I love Beauty Army even with the shipping snafus. They have really gone out the way to make it right and it shows.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

My second March kit came today...the babor cleansing duo is adorable lol. I don't think I'll ever stop loving beaut army.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 28, 2012)

> My second March kit came today...the babor cleansing duo is adorable lol. I don't think I'll ever stop loving beaut army.


 I did my second Box last we'd and they emailed me on Sunday or Monday saying a wash was out of stock and let me choose from a list for replacements. I chose the babor cleansing duo! I'm excited to see them since I haven't seen a picture yet.


----------



## lady41 (Mar 29, 2012)

Omg my babor creme stinks to high heaven ....its awful! I can't put it on my face...is it just me?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg my babor creme stinks to high heaven ....its awful! I can't put it on my face...is it just me?



Which one is it? I have several babor products and none stink, but if its argan oil...lol.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 29, 2012)

Dude, my weleda almond stuff smelled sooooo bad. gag!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 29, 2012)

My March box is here!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNGHn13KF0I&amp;feature=youtu.be (It's in Spanish)


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 29, 2012)

I tried my barbor anti jet lag cream today. I love the packaging and it felt light but still moisturizing on my skin. I love that it was made in Germany and is one of the more interesting samples I received this month.


----------



## Foureaves (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello, hope you don't mind if I join in - I've lurked a lil bit before signing up, but since I too am a makeup junkie, I thought this is a good place to hang out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm posting a pic of what I thought my March picks were going to be - I picked on Tue March 20th





When I didn't get my shipment email on Friday like I have in the past on shipping day, I emailed member care - I didn't get an answer until Monday night, it took forever for an answer, finally I was told that the Shea Terra product was not available, and they offered a replacement, I said that was fine. Well today is Thursday and I still have no shipping confirmation, I received a reference code, but it won't track in their system.  *sigh* Nancy-Lee is trying to help me out, but there just seems to be issues this month. Did/has anyone else have trouble with shipping for their March kit?


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 29, 2012)

Why must Beauty Army take SO LONG TO SHIP? I made my selections on the 19th, and my package is still showing as being in Sparks, NV. I'm in Ohio.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 29, 2012)

The whole process does seem to take FOREVER. I made my selections on the 12th, didn't get a shipping notice until the 19th, and didn't get the actual box until the 27th.


----------



## Foureaves (Mar 29, 2012)

Something changed this month I think.  My January and February kits shipped like clockwork, and it took less than a week from shipping day to my doorstep both months. I was so happy with this company, but this month is not the same and the lack of communication about a product not being available after it showed up as one of my selections and shipping delay quickly changed my opinion of BA.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 29, 2012)

My box would always take 11 days to get to me. From the day I chose. Foureaves, I feel the same. I cancelled, they told me I could reactivate my acct at anytime. I have had great CS but after emailing nancy lee and not gettin any response until I asked to cancel, was upsetting. I don't know why they don't just change the way they do things!! I think I will resubscribe later but I hate getting leftover samples. No matter what anyone says, I know that's what I'm getting. And I really don't get how things were restocked 2 days before my choose date, and then it was ALL gone. I'm very disappointed with BA . That's all!


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 29, 2012)

With regard to products that are unusable because they smell bad, I threw that black soap everybody raved about straight in the trash. I couldn't keep it on my face 5 seconds! Totally disgusting. The Control Corrective blemish treatment is bad, too. It's alright if you put it on a spot on your cheek or forehead maybe, but don't dare put that stuff all over your face (especially if you're expecting male company)! The sulfur's awful.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

There are several new products showing up, guys! A mask and Purliss lip and face at minimum!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

Where are you in GA? I am in Decatur!



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My March box is here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## yoru (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are several new products showing up, guys! A mask and Purliss lip and face at minimum!



Yay! See they do add new products, I just got my box, I am happy but I wish I waited one more day to get more blingtones :'(


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

I got my March box today and it was heavy. Once I opened it I realized why it was... double of everything that I ordered. Not sure if it was a mistake or intentional but thank you Beauty Army!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 30, 2012)

omg!!!!!! you are so lucky. i never got my feb box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully there wont be any issues with this months shipping. i really hope feb magically appears at my doorstep. i was really excited about febs picks and not single one of them were offered in this months choices.... blahhhhh
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess what came in the mail today? The March box that got lost! At least this one showed up unlike the Feb one!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With regard to products that are unusable because they smell bad, I threw that black soap everybody raved about straight in the trash. I couldn't keep it on my face 5 seconds! Totally disgusting. The Control Corrective blemish treatment is bad, too. It's alright if you put it on a spot on your cheek or forehead maybe, but don't dare put that stuff all over your face (especially if you're expecting male company)! The sulfur's awful.


Oh man, I would have taken that off your hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine was the babor jet lag cream...it smells so bad. Im not sensitive to scents ...the glam bag smell this month didn't even get to me! But this crems is absolutely. Horrible! Idk maybe a bad sample since I've heard no one else say theirs smelled bad.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my March box today and it was heavy. Once I opened it I realized why it was... double of everything that I ordered. Not sure if it was a mistake or intentional but thank you Beauty Army!


Woah! Yay you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where are you in GA? I am in Decatur!


I live in Vinings (between Smyrna and Mableton)!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my March box today and it was heavy. Once I opened it I realized why it was... double of everything that I ordered. Not sure if it was a mistake or intentional but thank you Beauty Army!



Congrats!!! Great surprise!!!


----------



## Foureaves (Mar 30, 2012)

I unexpectedly received my kit via Fed-Ex today in the mail.  My whipped Shea Butter was replaced with the Argan Oil so I'm a happy camper now, even though I still wish I would have been notified up front, I didn't even know they shipped up to this point, I still never received a notification email.  All that angst could have been avoided, lol.


----------



## yoru (Mar 31, 2012)

I got my kit yesterday and I chose the Pink Sugar perfume sample. IT SMELLS SO GOOD!!! I am on no buy but I am considering getting a roll on.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 31, 2012)

love pink sugar-i have the roll-on and it last forever!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my kit yesterday and I chose the Pink Sugar perfume sample. IT SMELLS SO GOOD!!! I am on no buy but I am considering getting a roll on.



I'm a big Pink Sugar fan. One of my fave scents for the last few years now. I bought the hair perfume 'cause I have yet to try that particular Pink Sugar product and I have yet to try the scrub they were offering as a gift with purchase, as well.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 31, 2012)

Heh, Pink Sugar has been my daytime fragrance for almost ten years now. Got it as a sample in a Sephora order (never would have tried it on my own!) and haven't looked back. They did have a DREADFUL "Blue Sugar" for a while that sounded like it would be awesome for night use, but it STANK. I have the Pink Sugar Sensual for night usage now, but I rarely use it.

Pink Sugar, though? EVERY BLOODY DAY


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep, Pink Sugar is my go-to favorite!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big Pink Sugar fan. One of my fave scents for the last few years now. I bought the hair perfume 'cause I have yet to try that particular Pink Sugar product and I have yet to try the scrub they were offering as a gift with purchase, as well.



I was so sad when I got my order...the gwp was a lotion, not the scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might email them... I don't want to be annoying but I really wanted the scrub and I don't really care about lotion (it smells  yummy but yeah).


----------



## Foureaves (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a pic of my kit for March - I really like the Pink Sugar scent also - I was waiting for this sample before placing an order, I think I will need to get the roll on or the hair perfume. I usually prefer citrusy scents, but I like this "cotton candy" like fragrance.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2012)

If you order the Pink Sugar, say from Ulta, be careful because there are a few varieties. I have two samples from Ulta and while similar both are slightly different.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you order the Pink Sugar, say from Ulta, be careful because there are a few varieties. I have two samples from Ulta and while similar both are slightly different.



Is one the Pink Sugar Sensual? (black striping)? I like that, but it doesn't AT ALL smell like PS to me.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't wear the Pink Sugar at all (I smell like I've lived my entire life in a sugar candy factory), but I love the Sensual version -- has just more oomph to make me smell more womanly, less candy factory lol


----------



## Foureaves (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you order the Pink Sugar, say from Ulta, be careful because there are a few varieties. I have two samples from Ulta and while similar both are slightly different.



I like the sample scent - The Beauty Army shop should have all the same scent I hope. I have two different badges I could use towards it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

I made a full size pink sugar order (of the shimmering  body powder) and ba sent the sensual scent too. I like both, but prefer the regular Pink Sugar on me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What does the Sensual smell like to you?  I've been curious about it, but there's nowhere around here to try it and I don't want to spend the money on it and hate it...



It kind of reminds me of one of the Chanels when it's on me, actually....maybe Chance? It's definitely less "distinctive" than the regular Pink Sugar is (on me, at least).


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in love with Pink Sugar but have never brought the bottle, actually I've never brought a perfume, I've always had someone give them to me lol


----------



## Annelle (Apr 1, 2012)

From sephora:

Pink Sugar: Oriental

Notes: *Bergamot*, *Sicilian Orange*, Raspberry, Fig Leaves, Lily of the Valley, Licorice, Strawberry, Red Fruit, Cotton Candy, *Vanilla*, Caramel, Musk, *Wood*, Powder.

Pink Sugar Sensual: Soft Oriental
Notes: Black Currant, *Tangerine*, *Bergamot*, *Orange Flower,* Jasmine, Tiare Flower, *Vanilla*, Black Sugar, *Sandalwood*.

I bolded the Bergamot, Orange(or similar), Vanilla, and "wood" scents because they're listed in both. (not sure if it's sandalwood in both)

------------

Pink Sugar original: from what I was reading, for a few people, it starts out smelling fruity, moves to cotton candy, then the licorice shows up making it spicier so it's not straight up cotton candy.  For me, it starts smelling like cotton candy, then it smells like sticky sugary cotton candy and doesn't move from there.

Pink Sugar Sensual: This smells like fresh squeezed orange juice on me for the first 10 minutes, until it starts to add the vanilla and jasmine...and then the deeper notes show up lessening the sweet and making it smell more perfumy.  Perfumes are usually weird on me so it's probably different for most others (I've walked into a perfume shop and told them things always turn really weird on me, and spray something on my arm and have them smell me 10 minutes later and they have NO idea what I put on.  most things end up smelling like hand soap or body wash on me, and pink sugar sensual is one of the few perfumes I actually can wear)


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From sephora:
> 
> ...



The original Pink Sugar is definitely sweeter than Sensual. It doesn't smell fruity to me but more like cotton candy left in a car on a hot summer day. It's that sweet to me. Sensual on the other smells warmer to me and not so sweet much less sickeningly sweet. Between the two I really like Sensual and dislike the original.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 1, 2012)

On me, Pink Sugar smells like a cross between lemonade and cotton candy. That's the only way I can describe it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sensual, I LIKE, but don't love.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 1, 2012)

All this talk about Pink Sugar, made me dig into my perfume sample box because I KNEW I'd gotten this from Sephora before. I put it on today and I actually like it. Smells like cotton candy, with a note of something else...that I don't like. Reminds me of the body fantasies cotton candy spray I used to wear when I was younger, only not as cheap smelling. I'm glad I already have one, so I wont choose it in my BA box


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2012)

I love Pink Sugar, my favorite though is a spritz of that and a spritz of Fresh Sugar which is also a sugary, carmely (totally a word lol) lemon scent.. Mmm so good!


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 8, 2012)

Question... I received the MAD redness rescue in my March BA box and tried to use it today, to no avail... I couldn't get the pump to work.  Has anyone else had this issue?  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 8, 2012)

you can either take the pump top off and use a q-rip, or store the bottle upside down and let the contents settle to the top and use it upside down


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

> Question... I received the MAD redness rescue in my March BA box and tried to use it today, to no avail... I couldn't get the pump to work.  Has anyone else had this issue?  Any ideas?  Thanks!


 Mine was the same. I emailed them to see what they can do. I also think my clickr was used. The instructions say click it 15 times on your first use and my wand was covered in serum.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good. I thought it was just me.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was the same. I emailed them to see what they can do.
> I also think my clickr was used. The instructions say click it 15 times on your first use and my wand was covered in serum.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

Vee- did you get a response?



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was the same. I emailed them to see what they can do.
> I also think my clickr was used. The instructions say click it 15 times on your first use and my wand was covered in serum.


----------



## snllama (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question... I received the MAD redness rescue in my March BA box and tried to use it today, to no avail... I couldn't get the pump to work.  Has anyone else had this issue?  Any ideas?  Thanks!



I keep my MAD products upside down and that works to get the pumps going. Although every so often I do have to pumps like 20x to get the rest of the product out. I do like the redness rescue, it'll be worth the effort. It's even better when you store it in the fridge overnight!


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got the indie lee lemon grass lotion but I wanted the scrub too




It seems like everyone always gets better choices than me. I always get lotions and primers...never makeup or cool scrubs..


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they make it so you can never get two samples from the same brand in one box
 



> Originally Posted by *ArmyWife217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the indie lee lemon grass lotion but I wanted the scrub too
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure they make it so you can never get two samples from the same brand in one box


Well I mean I would rather have the scrub than the lotion but the lotion is a good size sample and very full unlike the half empty samples from Beauty Army  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 19, 2012)

> Vee- did you get a response?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Not a peep on either issue.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Pink Sugar, my favorite though is a spritz of that and a spritz of Fresh Sugar which is also a sugary, carmely (totally a word lol) lemon scent.. Mmm so good!


 I thought that the Pink Sugar sounded really promising so I got the Body Mouse in my last months box and it was so bad. I really really couldn't stand the smell of it. Ended up tossing it out~


----------

